# Magical Express - the early AM after check out day



## SOS8260456 (May 19, 2012)

This will be my first time flying in a long long long time to Orlando.  My 2 girls and I will be down there from 6/22 to 7/15.  6/22 to 7/1 at VWL and then we check into a one bedroom at SSR for 7/1 to 7/15.  We weren't sure when we would be heading home so only have airfare going down booked.  Husband was suppose to drive down with son on 6/29 and then we would all drive home together.  17 yo son can't miss his job because he is already heading to Notre Dame for baseball camp for a week in late July, so Grandma and Chucci moving in with son since he can't go.  So now husband is going to fly down also.  Husband is flying back around 7/10.  So that leaves girls and I.  My last hurrah with oldest daughter before she leaves for college in fall.  

Anyway, airfare coming home on 7/15 (check out day) is $444 per person.  If we take a 6 am 7/16 flight it is $111 per person.  I can use DVC points to book that extra night, but am trying to save them for a big trip next year.  I can book a Disney onsite unit for cash for the one night (barely a night) because with Magical express, I can only imagine what time we have to leave to catch a 6 am flight.

So I was thinking of getting a room very close to the airport.  But if we did would we be able to use Magical Express to check in our luggage for US Airways on 7/15 and to get us to the airport to get to whichever hotel we decide to stay at?  The DVC vacation counselor said "Sure, I don't see why not?"  But, I'd rather hear if anyone else has actually done something like this.

Anyone?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2012)

Problem with that plan ... you will have to check out of DVC by 11AM? Then, hang at the resort 'til what time? Check bags onto ME and yourselves, when? Ride to airport and catch shuttle to cheap motel w/o bags?

My plan if I was saving my DVC points: Have hubby take 2nd bag back home with him. You and daughter just do carry on ME and then take your bags to cheap motel. Do NOT do any check bags with ME; just check the one bag you each have handle from airport.


PS Your husband should get 2 luggage tags for himself on the inbound; use one coming and 2 going.


----------



## bnoble (May 19, 2012)

> But if we did would we be able to use Magical Express to check in our luggage for US Airways on 7/15 and to get us to the airport to get to whichever hotel we decide to stay at?


I'm 90% sure that RAC will not accept bags for a 7/16 flight on 7/15.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 19, 2012)

OK, I am done with the travel plans for myself and my girls for this trip.  I decided to splurge and said the heck with the points, booked 2 nights in a Bay Lake Studio.  It was only going to be 1 and we were going to take that 6 am flight, but then I saw an 11:00 am flight on Tuesday the 17th and thought, can't just stay at Bay lake for one night.

My husband and son can figure out what they want on their own.  I have been driving myself crazy putting off our plans trying to consider their plans.  My husband doesn't even have his air fare booked even though I keep telling him that the prices are changing as we speak.

The desk to check airline baggage is only open from 5 am to 1 pm each day.  By taking the later flight, I can relax a bit, not much but a little bit.

Of course, I really really had to talk myself into the 2 nights at Bay Lake  

But what could I do?

I will be honest though.  So far flying is putting more stress on me than driving ever did.  And I haven't even got to the packing part yet.....


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 20, 2012)

I think that this is a much better plsn. 

We just finished our big fsmily bash. My parents were booked on a Delta 6 am flight. They were required to be at Magical Express at 2:39 am!!!

They wouldn't let me drive them to the airport, even when I went ahead and got up and got dressed to take them.

2 days at BLT sounds much preferable. Have a great trip!

elaine


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 20, 2012)

Elaine,
   Thanks for the confirmation that I did the right thing.  It really sinks in when you see the time written by someone else who actually experienced it.

I was reading your other thread and it gave me some ideas for our big trip next year for son's graduation.

Lisa


----------

